# Best spots for bank fishing at Alum creek?



## ligg3311

I am pretty new to fishing and usually go to alum creek. Can anyone give me some tips on where to bank fish? I usually go to a spot around Cheshire, but I would like to find some other spots. I see people talk about the spillway on here, but not sure what that is. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Workingman

Just drive around the lake and look for places to park and walk to shore and look around. Its a big lake with tons of places to fish!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

The spillway is the area below the dam where all the water dumps into the creek.


----------



## dust1388

Just a heads up if you decide to go the spillway route, theres a good chance of elbow to elbow fishing. They can be caught there regardless. PM me I can give you at least one good cat spot as I was in your shoes not so long ago. Best of luck to you and as workingman said there are various spots in you are willing to search for them.


----------



## st.slippy

Honestly, I have caught fish almost anywhere I have stopped at different times of year or on different days. Go online and print you our a lake map. There are so many spots. If you get a day check out 2 or 3 of them. Pack to be mobile. The map wI'll tell you depths etc. So you can Guage how close you are to deep water or flats and where they are at the spot.


----------



## ligg3311

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Snyd

I guess the question is what are you fishing for? The rip rap of the dam is a good area to fish - If you drive around the lake you will see areas to pull off the road - You might have to walk back into some of these places but there are several good areas for bank fishing.


----------



## Specktur

I have been exploring Alum from the shore myself, using the maps, and scouting the shoreline when the water was lower this winter, mainly to try to catch some crappie before the creeks warm up for smallmouth. I have been out three times and have not caught any crappie, but I have caught a smallmouth and a couple largemouth on a white maribou jig. The water depth was less than 5 feet.


----------

